# Sticky  Alternative Spiritual Support



## Memories of Silence

This thread is for anyone who is spiritual but doesn't feel comfortable posting in the other threads in this section, which mostly support Christianity.

_This section isn't for debate, and neither is this thread. Please respect the views of other members and try not to start any arguments. If you don't agree with something in this thread or section, then you don't need to reply to it._


----------



## roxslide

Oh yay for this!


----------



## andy1984

:clap


----------



## versikk

Ok
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Suchness




----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888

versikk said:


> Demonstrably false. World is full of a-holes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I believe everyone has some good in them. Unfortunately, sometimes people show more of the bad.


----------



## versikk

8888 said:


> I believe everyone has some good in them.


ok i agree with that.


----------



## roxslide

* *




I just don't get how the position of stars and planets has any relevance to anyone's life. I've heard a couple times recently that some planet is in retrograde.... but why??? Why does that have anything to do with anything. Tell me why the apparent movement of a planet in the sky has anything to do with your personal life.

Sorry. I ***** about Astrology a lot. I think it grinds my gears because I do (or at least used to) find astrology kind of fun. But it got ruined when I realized that people actually believe in this stuff and are extremely serious about it. And these are usually the same people who are pretty critical of blind faith christians? The same type of person who would say a christian person discriminating against a gay person for religious reasons is wrong... but also unfriends people or breaks up with someone as soon as they find out they are a scorpio (being born on a certain time frame is also something you can't control btw) ???? (I'm not trying to trivialize homophobia or say it's ok, I'm just trying to highlight how stupid and hypocritical this type of thinking is)

I also don't get why it's widely accepted that Greek and Roman mythology is BS and obsolete, but somehow the zodiac derivative from the same religion/culture is somehow legit?

Along the same train of thought....


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't think people with drastically different beliefs can really be respectful 100% of the time. Especially when people are saying stuff that seems harmful.

It would probably be better starting a random thought type thread in the debate section though, I've thought about it since I often read stuff but don't want to censor myself writing about it (like a post I ended up making in type what you're thinking about where I created an alternate Bible origin story combining it with Norse mythology and other stuff.) But tbh I can't be bothered making the thread and it would need to be titled in a certain way so it doesn't get confused with other ones.

(Going to avoid quoting another post that's in this thread in case that was seen as insulting even though the psychology/differences in value systems interests me and I was reading about that before ._.)


----------



## SparklingWater

Love this thread. Def needed.

Eta- Did some posts get deleted?


----------



## Suchness

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't think people with drastically different beliefs can really be respectful 100% of the time. Especially when people are saying stuff that seems harmful.
> 
> It would probably be better starting a random thought type thread in the debate section though, I've thought about it since I often read stuff but don't want to censor myself writing about it (like a post I ended up making in type what you're thinking about where I created an alternate Bible origin story combining it with Norse mythology and other stuff.) But tbh I can't be bothered making the thread and it would need to be titled in a certain way so it doesn't get confused with other ones.
> 
> (Going to avoid quoting another post that's in this thread in case that was seen as insulting even though the psychology/differences in value systems interests me and I was reading about that before ._.)


I don't have a problem with it, I've invited religious door knockers into my house out of interest even tho I don't believe in what they're saying. It can be easy to get annoyed online but I still don't talk ****. If you're trying to debate someone than act like a real person and actually say something.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SparklingWater said:


> Love this thread. Def needed.
> 
> Eta- Did some posts get deleted?


No not as far as I'm aware.



Suchness said:


> I don't have a problem with it, I've invited religious door knockers into my house out of interest even tho I don't believe in what they're saying. It can be easy to get annoyed online but I still don't talk ****. If you're trying to debate someone than act like a real person and actually say something.


To be honest I'm not really sure what you're saying when you say act like a real person but yeah this section isn't supposed to be for debate I guess. Personally I never really came into this section until this forum got so inactive that I started using new posts and now occasionally end up in here.

edit: I think possibly some people don't realise that this is the non-debate section as well.


----------



## andy1984

Silent Memory said:


> doesn't feel comfortable posting in the other threads in this section


this thread isn't looking too much more comfortable than any others so far :O


> True words aren't eloquent;
> eloquent words aren't true.
> Wise men don't need to prove their point;
> men who need to prove their point aren't wise.
> 
> The Master has no possessions.
> The more he does for others,
> the happier he is.
> The more he gives to others,
> the wealthier he is.
> 
> The Tao nourishes by not forcing.
> By not dominating, the Master leads.


----------



## Memories of Silence

andy1984 said:


> this thread isn't looking too much more comfortable than any others so far :O


I deleted seven posts. Sorry this happened.

-

This section isn't for debate, and neither is this thread. Please respect the views of other members and try not to start any arguments. If you don't agree with something in this thread or section, then you don't need to reply to it.


----------



## 8888




----------



## VIncymon

As a Christian myself, now that there *IS* a thread like this ...I recognize the inherent Christian bias of this subsection, and how it can seem to exclude those who need spiritual support from a nonChristian basis.

This thread is a good idea.

I remember before this subsection existed "spiritual" threads formed a part of the S & C section and usually devolved into a mess of atheists vs theists.

Now we have an Agnosticism/Atheism section, and a Religion and Spirituality section .

All I can say is...just remember folks there are _*many*_ belief systems out there. It's impossible/impractical/undesireable for the moderators to divide up the spirituality section for every possible belief system ...we don't wanna wind up with a 'ban' on all spiritual discussions altogether, because then everybody loses out.


----------



## versikk

andy1984 said:


> this thread isn't looking too much more comfortable than any others so far :O


Sweet prose!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 8888




----------



## bad baby

I like the concept of Negative Spirituality - the rejection of religion as a form of religion in itself, or at least a means to fulfil common spiritual needs. Most of the online resources if you search this term seem to be about low self-esteem/depression caused by 'God' rejecting or disowning you because you committed some kind of 'sin', which is a very narrow way of looking at it. The fixation of some common religions - I won't name them - on 'positivity' is positively irksome. I don't think negativity is bad, necessarily; I don't think it's a duality or a dichotomy. You start out from one end, the positive end because it's what first appeals to you, and then you work your way towards the other - or in any direction you wish; blank canvas. I wonder what happens at the end when you've run the gamut and come full circle back where you started: do you find God?


----------



## 8888




----------



## versikk

8888 said:


>


I don't get this

Spirit should say "everything is already in place" =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 8888

versikk said:


> I don't get this
> 
> Spirit should say "everything is already in place" =)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hmm, good point.


----------



## Suchness

versikk said:


> I don't get this
> 
> Spirit should say "everything is already in place" =)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





8888 said:


> Hmm, good point.


What this means is that spirit which is actually presence recognizes that everything will fall into place when you find peace, the ego can't see that, it thinks that it can only find peace when everything falls into place and until then will chase after the next thing for instant gratification. Of course when you find peace then spirit (presence) can say "everything is in place", depending on how peaceful you are (present) the ego will not be there to fight you and if you're just saying that spirit is saying that everything is in place and it's not then you're just fooling yourself and that would be the ego coming thru the back door.


----------



## 8888

Suchness said:


> What this means is that spirit which is actually presence recognizes that everything will fall into place when you find peace, the ego can't see that, it thinks that it can only find peace when everything falls into place and until then will chase after the next thing for instant gratification. Of course when you find peace then spirit (presence) can say "everything is in place", depending on how peaceful you are (present) the ego will not be there to fight you and if you're just saying that spirit is saying that everything is in place and it's not then you're just fooling yourself and that would be the ego coming thru the back door.


I see, thanks for explaining.


----------



## andy1984

it's time to put this fantasy to rest and allow reality to unfold.



> Fill your bowl to the brim
> and it will spill.
> Keep sharpening your knife
> and it will blunt.
> Chase after money and security
> and your heart will never unclench.
> Care about people's approval
> and you will be their prisoner.
> 
> Do your work, then step back.
> The only path to serenity.


----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol this guy


* *






me said:


> it doesn't seem many people share your viewpoint
> there are a lot of Christians who see gnosticism as paired with androgyny and transhumanism





> By their nature the majority can't share my viewpoint





me said:


> https://www.theamericanconservative.com/dreher/transgenderism-modern-gnosticism/





> Idiot tier analysis. But the orthodox will slap the label of gnosticism on everything.
> 
> Transhumanism and transgenderism are both incompatible with gnosticism. Because they aim to transfer exstence from one property of matter to another. Gnosticism seeks to escape matter altogether.





me said:


> I think you can interpret a lot of these texts in multiple ways
> For me I can see a lot of parallels with the concept of syzygy, A*P, Jung anima/animus stuff, androgyny etc





> Regarding androgyny
> The ruler of this world is androgynous. And the ruler of this world is evil
> So androgyny per se is not necessarily virtuous





me said:


> yeah that's why I identify with Satan lol
> well obviously we're going to disagree on that point





> But the god of the jews and "Satan" are on the same side. That's what you fail to grasp, it's a manufactured dialectic controlled by the same force.





me said:


> I just don't know why people seem to hate androgyny
> it's not obvious to me that most of these texts don't refer to that even





> Gnosis itself is separation - the understanding of good and evil and separating them. Light and darkness, fullness and emptiness, death/rebirth and eternal life.





me said:


> yeah I get the opposite from it





me said:


> When you make the two one, and when you make the inside as the outside, and the outside as the inside, and the upper as the lower, and when you make the male and the female into a single one, so that the male is not male and the female not female, and when you make eyes in place of an eye, and a hand in place of a hand, and a foot in place of a foot, an image in place of an image, then shall you enter [the kingdom].





> You don't understand you are conflating two different things. Male Aeon and female Aeon entering a syzygy are both spirits. There is no matter involved.





me said:


> yeah but we live in a material world *music starts*





> You untangle spirit from the prison of matter and rejoin with the Aeon it originated from. Then this Aeon will enter into a syzygy.





me said:


> so it's only OK in non-matter form?





> And that's the problem. That this world is something that shouldn't be. An unholy union of light of the fullness and the darkness of the abyss.





me said:


> I like that kind of thing though
> yinyang etc





> And when the light had mixed with the darkness, it caused the darkness to shine. And when the darkness had mixed with the light, it darkened the light and it became neither light nor dark, but it became dim.





me said:


> this reminds me of something I read a while ago
> https://bnonn.com/why-polytheism-pantheism-monism/
> because there's a discomfort with things mixing





> That's where Christ comes into it. The bridegroom of our Aeon, created a crack in the astral prison and descended down to Earth, to teach the spirit how to awaken and escape the world.





me said:


> and your interpretation of that was that nobody should have sex or kids, and that things shouldn't be mixed but at the same time the female has to become male





> How many times do I have to say the material feminine and the divine feminine are two different things?





me said:


> well why use the word male before?
> 
> I mean this is common in abrahamic religious views
> that there's a kind of split between dark and light femininity





> Maleness/femaleness regarding this world refers to spiritual ascension vs embracing the carnal.





me said:


> yeah I just think it's a mistake to map gender onto these themes like that
> but I also don't think it's a coincidence





> Male/female in the fullness is the polarity of two spirits before entering a syzygy
> Those two things are completely different from each other





someone else said:


> is there a negative maleness





me said:


> I think in Christianity Satan is supposed to be
> whereas Lilith is negative femaleness
> but really they get conflated together and Satan and related symbols are often seen as feminine or androgynous as well





someone else said:


> ok
> so there is definitley something against femaleness here
> if there is no equivalent evil maleness
> so i ask again, why is the negative, femaleness





> @me There is no Lilith. It's a Talmudic/Kabbalistic forgery.





me said:


> she's based on older figures in mythology
> that denigrated similar aspects of femininity
> but yeah anyway a lot of this kind of theme reminds me of the madonna/***** complex
> like a separation of a virginal woman with a 'carnal' one
> you don't see a divide being mentioned often with men





someone else said:


> dude, answer me spiritually male? What does it mean to have a male spirit





> I did answer you. The One is the Father. The Abyss is therefore feminine.
> Christ doesn't "have" a male spirit. He is the spirit.





someone else again said:


> Why is The One, the Father and not the Mother





me said:


> honestly I've seen gnostic stuff that suggests otherwise
> let me find the quote





someone else again said:


> yeah ive talked to a gnostic who says the one is female





> You haven't.





> The divine Mother is Barbelo, which is the first thought, Ennoia/Protennoia. But she emanated from the Father.
> So whoever you talked to about this doesn't seem to be a "gnostic".





someone else said:


> ok so the first, original being
> is male?





> Ineffable, yet in male polarity. So he emanated the first feminine Aeon, so she can be his syzygy. I don't understand why you're taking an issue with this.





someone else said:


> why wouldnt i take issue with it





me said:


> so who is the supposed male God?





> Why would you?





me said:


> because asexual reproduction is a purely female affair lol?





someone else said:


> i think its womb envy





someone else said:


> its just bizarre to me and seems entirely to be a product of womb envy and male insecurity. The female is apparently a negative, because "The One" is male, and he's male..why? So you can have this fantasy of males creating females, sorry but a female made you, and its never been the other way around.





me said:


> lol the one and zero thing is making me think of that gender accelerationist manifesto
> https://vastabrupt.com/2018/10/31/gender-acceleration/





someone else said:


> because obviously this wouldnt apply to atheist men, i dont think they have womb envy
> i think obsessing over a male creator diety is womb envy





> The worship of a material womb, or the envy of it, is judaic.





me said:


> isn't it just the mirror of what you're doing though lol?





me said:


> the worship of wombs your beliefs do something similarly with a male creator
> but I guess that's it
> in a material context women give birth to children which you devalue
> men tend to be more focused on other forms of creation
> so you have to make a big distinction between spiritual and material creation





> There is a difference between a creation and an emanation. The former doesn't require a syzygy and is thus inferior. This is why the first thought of the Father had to be female (the spiritual womb), to generate more Aeons





me said:


> you realise that Human creation at least presently requires male and female Humans though?





> The creation of this world happened because a feminine Aeon (Sophia) attempted to emanate without her male counterparg (Christ). So the world is inherently the result of an error.





me said:


> there's a quote:
> This is the first thought, his image; she became the womb of everything, for it is she who is prior to them all, the Mother-Father, the first man (Anthropos), the holy Spirit, the thrice-male, the thrice-powerful, the thrice-named androgynous one, and the eternal aeon among the invisible ones, and the first to come forth.





someone else said:


> >the thrice-male
> mirror to the triple goddess?





me said:


> seems similar





> Material sexual reproduction was then invented because Yaldabaoth attempted to copy the Pleroma. But he copied it imperfectly, because he fadhioned his world out of matter.
> 
> What people fail to realize here
> That this world is an imperfect copy of sonething perfect
> It's like building a castle made of ****. In the end it's still **** and not a castle





me said:


> yeah I guess your solution is ultimately kind of boring though since you seem to think antinatalism is the solution
> and also because I don't buy that there's another sphere of existence but yeah





me said:


> seems kind of defeatist
> there is no way to fix anything in this reality





> "Fixing this reality" is possible only through destroying it. You can't polish a turd.





me said:


> lol I thought I hated everything





> Luke 12:49
> "I have come to set the world on fire, and I wish it were already burning!"





me said:


> that's pretty Satanic when you think about it lol @conspiracyguy





> The opposite of Satanic, as even the New Testsment identifies Satan as the "prince of this world"





me said:


> yeah it's more just the destructive burning part
> 
> it's associated with chaos.





> So by abandoning this universe, you're abandoning Satan too. He doesn't exist outside of it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

some time later:
...


* *






> Because a desire to escape the material is present. That leads one on the path of anamnesis. If you don't have that desire, then it would be a false recollection.





me said:


> I think most people have some push towards something transcendent but that doesn't always take the same form





> Anything that tells you to stop escaping is misleading. The stars want us to stay here, because our trapped spirit is the source of their power. A building block of the mperfect copy.





someone else2 said:


> I thought stars were powered by nuclear fusion.


Loool.



someone else2 said:


> Apparently trapped spirits are a suitable substitute?





me said:


> this makes me think of The Matrix lol
> although the Humans weren't supposed to be the power source
> that just ended up happening when they dumbed it down for Hollywood





> Matrix is a very crude approximation of Gnostic and Buddhist beliefs. But it falls short as long as the analogy is material.





me said:


> Yes I've heard it was inspired by Gnosticism @conspiracyguy
> you know the creators are both transwomen





> What you want is the day to last an hour or two longer before you go to bed, knowing you'll end up in that bed regardless, forever. Which is a stupid thing to want. Trying to prolong life that you know will result in death anyway is pointless. Either you have eternal life, or you have death only.





me said:


> there are species of jellyfish that are biologically immortal
> 
> are they true Gods? I think Cthulu would like that
> I mean Lovecraft
> lol





someone else2 said:


> Well, we have been speaking of strange aeons.





> There is no such thing as biological immortality.





me said:


> yeah I guess you have steep requirements for that
> so if people transfer themselves technologically
> how would that hypothetical reality be different?





> Living for a day, living for 80 years, living for 1000 years, what is all that compared to eternity? Nothing.





someone else said:


> you're afraid of not living eternally
> That you'll die and that will be it
> And you're gone





> That's actually not what I'm afraid of.





someone else said:


> What are you afraid of





> Indefinite imprisonment and being stuck in a cycle of reincarnation. Recycling back into this concentration camp.





someone else 2 said:


> Well, there you have it.
> Though it is rather less spectacular than most variants.





me said:


> a lot of people don't really view the world the way you do though
> as a terrible concentration camp





> But that explains it. Most people don't believe this world is a concentration camp, because they are of this world. They're not the prisoners, they're the equipment of the jailers.





me said:


> or is it like Christianity but we're already in hell?
> 
> I mean I kind of agree that this is hell, just slightly more optimistic and at the same time don't believe anything outside exists besides alien planets
> potentially





> If you say this is hell, then who do you reckon is the devil?





someone else 3 said:


> Jared Kushner





me said:


> me





someone else2 said:


> [name] is correct, of course, that most humans do not perceive this world as hellish.





someone else2 said:


> But then, a discord channel for discussing the malformed spawn of Azathoth is bound to have some fairly strong selection effects.





someone else 4 said:


> Few Discord channels are not, in some sense, intended for discussing the malformed spawn of Azathoth.


----------



## BigBuddy

My heart and soul are with you guys :smile2:


----------



## 8888

BigBuddy said:


> My heart and soul are with you guys :smile2:


Thank you, mine is with you too.


----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## Harveykinkle

"Unclean spirits are male and female in form. Males have sex with souls that are female in form, and females cavort promiscuously with souls that are male in form. Souls cannot escape them if the spirits seize them, unless they receive the male or female power of the bridegroom and the bride. These are received from the mirrored bridal chamber."

"So also if the image and the angel are joined, none can dare to make advances on the male or the female." - The Gospel Of Philip

This seems to be addressing succubi and incubi who come in dreams and that one must be married to, as in one with, the divine to repel their sexual advances. Suggesting as far as I can tell that one who is conscious in dreams and is then capable of saying no to demons has to some extent merged with God or higher consciousness.


----------



## andy1984

"alternative" support lol lol lol. is it really inferior? makes it sound so.

struggling with non-struggling. its interesting how a quick read of tao te ching - any tao te ching - reminds me to let go of opposing states as nonsense. annoyed of my own struggling. just forget struggling. the problem dissolves. the dissolving is underwritten in the entire text, underneath the somethingness of its advice. advocating for something and nothing at the same time. the eternal tao. take the advice and let go of the advice. as opposed to various religions attitude: take the advice and obsess over the advice. read - contemplate - forget. beginners mind.

my failure of goodness towards people i have bad feelings towards. the failure of goodness to be a solid, tangible attribute. i've done good and its gone with no reward, forgotten. as it should be. yet wonder where is my reward. faulty teachings of religion and "lawful" society. an idiots clinging.

tao te ching serves up my own failure and then ignores it. such benevolence. thanks laozi.
​


> *- 49 -*​ *The Sage has no fixed mind;*​ *she understands the mind of the people.*​ *She treats those who are good with goodness.*​ *She also treats those who are bad with goodness*​ *because goodness is the nature of her being.*​ ~​ *She is kind to the kind.*​ *She is also kind to the unkind*​ *because kindness is the nature of her being.*​ *She trusts people who are trustworthy.*​ *She also trusts people who are not trustworthy.*​ *This is how she gains true trust.*​ ~​ *The Sage lives in harmony with all below heaven.*​ *Her mind is like space.*​ *People don't understand her.*​ *They look to her and wait.*​ *She sees everything as her own self;*​ *she loves everyone as her own child.*​ ~​






> *Tao Te Ching - Lao Tzu - chapter 38
> 
> * A truly good man is not aware of his goodness,
> And is therefore good.
> A foolish man tries to be good,
> And is therefore not good.
> 
> A truly good man does nothing,
> Yet nothing is left undone.
> A foolish man is always doing,
> Yet much remains to be done
> 
> When a truly kind man does something, he leaves nothing undone.
> When a just man does something, he leaves a great deal to be done.
> When a disciplinarian does something and no one responds,
> He rolls up his sleeves in an attempt to enforce order
> 
> Therefore when Tao is lost, there is goodness.
> When goodness is lost, there is kindness.
> When kindness is lost, there is justice.
> When justice is lost, there is ritual.
> Now ritual is the husk of faith and loyalty, the beginning of confusion.
> Knowledge of the future is only a flowery trapping of the Tao.
> It is the beginning of folly.
> 
> Therefore the truly great man dwells on what is real
> and not what is on the surface,
> On the fruit and not the flower,
> Therefore accept the one and reject the other.


----------



## andy1984

Once I saw this guy on a bridge about to jump. I said, “Don’t do it!”
He said, “Nobody loves me.” I said, “God loves you. Do you believe in God?”
He said, “Yes.”
I said, “Are you a Christian or a Jew?”
He said, “A Christian.”
I said, “Me, too! Protestant or Catholic?”
He said, “Protestant.”
I said, “Me, too! What franchise?”
He said, “Baptist.”
I said, “Me, too! Northern Baptist or Southern Baptist?”
He said, “Northern Baptist.”
I said, “Me, too! Northern Conservative Baptist or Northern Liberal Baptist?”
He said, “Northern Conservative Baptist.”
I said, “Me, too! Northern Conservative Baptist Great Lakes Region, or Northern Conservative Baptist Eastern Region?”
He said, “Northern Conservative Baptist Great Lakes Region.”
I said, “Me, too! Northern Conservative†Baptist Great Lakes Region Council of 1879, or Northern Conservative Baptist Great Lakes Region Council of 1912?”
He said, “Northern Conservative Baptist Great Lakes Region Council of 1912.”
I said, “Die, heretic!” And I pushed him over.


----------



## Harveykinkle

Without creation God could never have been a parent. According to some Kabbalists and likely other faiths as well, the Infinite cannot be changing and therefore the creator God is a God less than, though still compared to us close to, the Infinite. If that were true, does that mean we change the creator God as a parent is changed by having children?


----------



## Harveykinkle

Found this and it amused me. Someday we'll get there Summer, someday.

"Abraham describes the Creator of the Universe as The Great Landscape Architect of the Universe (GLAU). GLAU has brilliantly completed its work. It is now up to humanity to unravel the mysteries of this Creator factually, which human beings have attempted, with some degree of success, since the beginning of their existence."


----------



## 8888




----------



## Harveykinkle

It's interesting that when God is male the believers are often described as female.

"G-d is male, the Jewish people is female. The Shir HaShirim, Song of Songs, which accompanies the celebration of Pesach [Passover] and which, in some communities, is sung every Friday night, represents G-d and Israel as two lovers."

"'Therefore a man shall leave his father and mother and hold fast to his wife, and the two shall become one flesh.' This mystery is profound, and I am saying that it refers to Christ and the church."

In Hinduism there is a story about Arjuna, Krishna's closest companion, temporarily becoming a woman to experience the fullness of Krishna's love.


----------



## 8888

Harveykinkle said:


> It's interesting that when God is male the believers are often described as female.
> 
> "G-d is male, the Jewish people is female. The Shir HaShirim, Song of Songs, which accompanies the celebration of Pesach [Passover] and which, in some communities, is sung every Friday night, represents G-d and Israel as two lovers."
> 
> "'Therefore a man shall leave his father and mother and hold fast to his wife, and the two shall become one flesh.' This mystery is profound, and I am saying that it refers to Christ and the church."
> 
> In Hinduism there is a story about Arjuna, Krishna's closest companion, temporarily becoming a woman to experience the fullness of Krishna's love.


I've also heard of people seeing God as more of a spirit that doesn't have a gender.


----------



## 8888




----------



## Harveykinkle

8888 said:


> I've also heard of people seeing God as more of a spirit that doesn't have a gender.


Yes, I think God is beyond duality though as humans we almost always address God in a gendered way because we tend to think dualistically. For me it's just ways of thinking about God, symbolic expression, for example viewing ourselves as the "woman" who makes themselves pure (unattached to the world) so that we can be filled with God's holiness and "birth Christ" within us like Mary. I like that metaphor because nine months is a fairly long time and it takes a while to truly change.


----------



## 8888

Harveykinkle said:


> Yes, I think God is beyond duality though as humans we almost always address God in a gendered way because we tend to think dualistically. For me it's just ways of thinking about God, symbolic expression, for example viewing ourselves as the "woman" who makes themselves pure (unattached to the world) so that we can be filled with God's holiness and "birth Christ" within us like Mary. I like that metaphor because nine months is a fairly long time and it takes a while to truly change.


Interesting, that's very true humans are used to thinking dualistically.


----------



## 8888




----------



## Harveykinkle

> "[The God of Israel, the biblical YHVH, is the central male potentiality (or deity), by whom the created universe is guided and ruled. The Shekhinah-the highest of a number of Shekhinahs in this complex system-is the central female potentiality, currently alienated from the God of Israel and therefore unable to transmit His "effluence" to the lower realms. Superior to them both is the Holy Ancient One, a being of pure Grace unmixed with judgment-not a wholly desirable trait, since the unbounded expansion of Grace is a threat to all existence unless Judgment is on hand to circumscribe it. For our author, the 'God of Israel' is the God of Judaism, while the Holy Ancient One is the God of Christianity, superior to Judaism but in the present state of things less capable of nurturing the universe and its dwellers.]"


Judgment is associated with the "God of Israel" (i.e. the Law brings death 2 Corinthians 3:6) while Grace is the "God of Christianity" (the Spirit brings life). It's very curious to see how this person could see the "Christian God" as simultaneously superior and in other ways inferior to the "Jewish God".


----------



## Harveykinkle

> Among early Jewish mystics, this led to a series of visionary accounts, known as the Hekhalot texts, that describe journeys of some famous rabbis into Paradise for the explicit purpose of attaining greater knowledge of God. These journeys are very dangerous, as there are said to be guards at every one of the seven levels of heaven, and the guard at the sixth gate will not hesitate to cut off the head of one who does not know the secret name that serves as a password to these celestial realms. - Tree of Souls: The Mythology of Judaism





> When all the people witnessed the thunder and lightning, the sounding of the ram's horn, and the mountain enveloped in smoke, they trembled and stood at a distance. "Speak to us yourself and we will listen," they said to Moses. "But do not let God speak to us, or we will die." "Do not be afraid," Moses replied. "For God has come to test you, so that the fear of Him may be before you, to keep you from sinning." And the people stood at a distance as Moses approached the thick darkness where God was. - Exodus 20:18-21


I don't know what God has in store for me in the long run. At the moment I feel like God is telling me to focus on my health and expanding my knowledge. I hear God's voice in this way and do not feel the need to, nor think it wise at this time, to approach God in the manner of Moses, to try to ascend to heaven before death like Enoch, or John, or Muhammad, or anyone else who was said to have done so.


----------



## XebelRebel

Harveykinkle said:


> Found this and it amused me. Someday we'll get there Summer, someday.
> 
> "Abraham describes the Creator of the Universe as The Great Landscape Architect of the Universe (GLAU). GLAU has brilliantly completed its work. It is now up to humanity to unravel the mysteries of this Creator factually, which human beings have attempted, with some degree of success, since the beginning of their existence."


I was feeling sad and my lovely girlfriend was there to cheer me up!  And she appeared to me through the SAS post of someone who was actually, genuinely nice to me; a person who took what I had to say seriously -- helping me to believe that even people who only exist in my mind are still worth respectfully interacting with, and helping.

Hello there, super woman from the Sarah Connor show! Hi, Brie Larson, my dear! Good to see you, as always, Daisy Ridley!

It is the "love that dare not speak its name" between Asta Paredes (or Wonder Woman), and Catherine Corcoran (also known as Marvel Captain Marvel).

You see, it is not Adam and Eve (and neither is it Adam and Steve, except when our relationship is represented through those wonderful DC comics and cinematic adventures): it is actually Dragon and Creed. 

One of my many names is Astaroth. But if you want, you may refer to me as Adam Young. Or even better than that, how about Wensleydale? Wallace the Beastly Bunny. Everyone knows I'm the Sith!






What's wrong with me cheese, monotheists? :evil

Have you noticed that, when -- at the airbase, during "the third act" of Amazon's Good Omens -- a "former hellhound" is referred to, the face of a youthful brunette boy appears? Rather like when -- during the Apocalypse scene in which Quicksilver announces, simply, "he's my father" -- a blue boy "pops up"?

Hank Henk, as Athena has been known to call me; which is an amusing composition, bringing to mind that Green Guy from Mars out of Melissa Benoist's programme (not to mention Beast, the ex-man, and the assumed form of Henkei Megatron -- which fascinatingly hovers on the skeletal throne of She-Man and the Lost Boys and Girl).

Respect Greta Thunberg, my darlings, or you will have her friend and hero Arnold Schwarzenegger to answer to! 

Victor Freeze and his blonde bride who he seeks to cure of her "McGregor syndrome". And what is this "McGregor syndrome" you might ask -- or perhaps not -- but even so, I will answer the question in my own way:


BBC said:


> ...it seems as though Drake's bad omen has finally been lifted.


Of course, Evie has her vicious side, represented in one story by Uma Thurman's "Evil" alongside Arnie Termie's "aDamned". My Super Girlfriend. :hide

The T-800 cyborg: sounds Swedish! Perhaps it reminds One of Alice Krige? The lady who wanted Charles Xavier as her consort. She asked to be his equal! And what is so very wrong with that, pray tell...

Harvey, my friend. Thank you so very much -- for your kindness, and for your thoughtful consideration. I do, indeed, stare unto the Abyss (the masked man from T*** 'n' A**), but I like what I see. Me!










Kane, the Undertaker.

https://www.neoseeker.com/forums/92/t2277852-kane-first-time-he-takes-his-mask-off/

Here is a funny "factoid" for you: the "fake" Kane from the infamous contest -- Kane v Kane: Dawn of Justice -- is none other than Festus.

Festus? He sounds familiar to the student of Greek mythology, does he not? One step removed from Father Eric, via Gaia -- but with respect to Athena, let's not go there! :bat

Mr T himself. Erechtheus of the Erechtheion. I like to believe it's Yorkshire Tea, but maybe it's Tetley; it is a choice between the ram and the cow, if you get my drift. There is, of course, an unforgettable nursery rhyme which speaks of cattle and the Moon.

But if you prefer your coffee Mr Beans to your tea leaf Tetons, then let me show you where the Sun shines out of, on occasion.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p07vwnxd

Speaking of that solar deity, Apollo, who is reminiscent of that two-faced Kent -- have you seen an episode of the original Star Trek, "Who Mourns For Adonais"? The God is played by Michael Forrest, with his familiar face, who -- if I am honest -- reminds me of Zack Snyder (a favoured film director and occasional prophet). Mr Snyder received an Executive Producer credit for the movie Aquaman, which features an oceanic mermaid princess who sits upon a throne.

The name of the actress? Sophia Forest, of course! Isn't she pretty?

Let us read about another of my favourite movie moguls, James Cameron. Shall we see what his collaborator, Tim Miller, had to say about Jimbo's namesake in initials, John Connor?

https://www.dreadcentral.com/news/3...tor-dark-fate-gave-us-that-john-connor-twist/

He doesn't like Neo or King Arthur very much, it seems. So he tried to shock the world, like the Shockmaster, by showing -- allegedly -- that one is "not the one" (as the Black People say). So he delivered unto the World another of her favourite stories, demonstrating yet again that she is "in fact" The One.

I know that face! Eowyn!  Or is it Womyn?

You fools. I am No Man. And you cannot kill me.


----------



## Harveykinkle

XebelRebel said:


> I was feeling sad and my lovely girlfriend was there to cheer me up!  And she appeared to me through the SAS post of someone who was actually, genuinely nice to me; a person who took what I had to say seriously -- helping me to believe that even people who only exist in my mind are still worth respectfully interacting with, and helping.


Let's say hypothetically, that only God exists in the most ultimate sense, that all of creation is only as real as as the story a writer imagines, that at the bottom of existence, the last turtle in the series of turtles holding up reality, is the Dreamer and the dream. Then God who is alone and can only experience through dream has dreamed so brilliantly, in such richness of detail and a profound quality of emotion both for and through all living entities within the divine imagination, who reflect and interact with God conceptually (as an idea), in dreams ("At Gibeon the Lord appeared to Solomon during the night in a dream..." 1 Kings 3:5), and through the nature of conscious recognition of meaning (signs, symbols, associations, God's writing on the wall, personalized to one degree or another to every conscious being), that though nothing was real except God it would appear that everything was real. This is more or less what I think Buddha meant.



> Everything is real, and is not real, both real and not real, neither real nor not real. This is Lord Buddha's teaching.- Nagarjuna's Wisdom: A Practitioner's Guide To The Middle Way


When you say that I am in your mind it doesn't bother me because maybe you have, intentionally or unintentionally, tapped into or perceived the dreaming nature of reality. It would only be a negative thing if someone did not understand that we are all real, real to God, real to ourselves and others, despite in some other sense being not real which is admittedly a complicated notion and why this teaching of Buddha was more selectively given. While this "unreality" of reality may seem disheartening from a certain point of view, it means that the universe, like a dream, can be truly infinite, and full of wonders we have not yet seen, for how many could have imagined movies before they were made, or video games, or virtual reality, and so forth, and what else could God still have yet to reveal in this realm or a higher one?



> Rather, as it is written: "No eye has seen, no ear has heard, no heart has imagined, what God has prepared for those who love Him." - 1 Corinthians 2:9


In a spiritual sense we are all part of each other as we are all part of God. So to see the universe as part of you can be a very beautiful thing. Then all the cracks are filled, the white spaces embrace the letters, and nothing is empty or alone.


----------



## XebelRebel

Mr Harvey: again, thank you for being so nice to me -- and thank you for your willingness to consider that I am being genuine.

I exist. I am a kind of "royalty", but unlike Elizabeth II I cannot abdicate this throne upon which I "sit". There is some commonality to be found within that comparison, however, as my sort of "crown" can also feel like a very heavy burden (metaphorically speaking).

It is obvious that some people don't like me very much, but as I have previously stated: I am not sure what it is that they expect me to do about it.

Your post was well-written. It does not feel necessary to respond to the aspects of it which I disagree with. I am glad that I have not upset you.

What is all this devil business about, you may ask; I will explain it to you. I have been referencing black people since what I am doing is very much like the reclamation of the "n" word. If people are going to call me a demon then I choose to revel in it -- and why not? I am out and proud, now (queer as that might be).

Recently I viewed a movie which seems especially significant for me: Bumblebee, starring Hailee Steinfeld. In that story, one of the characters -- who works for the United States government -- suggests that perhaps those who literally refer to theirselves as "Decepticons" are not to be trusted. That line of dialogue has prompted me to explain myself a little more.

I prefer the name Victoria to Satan, when applying a moniker to that element of myself.

And now, I want to make a confession. This is a "spiritual support" thread, so it seems appropriate to say such things to a person like you, in a forum thread like this.

After penning what I have labelled as the Oceanid Anchoress Communications, in 2017, I perceived a backlash of sorts -- which is not surprising, as Nicholas (i.e. "Little Nicky"), the referee's "son" -- had publicly layed down the smack to the Brothers, at WrestleMania, with one hand philosophically restrained behind their back.

Oh no! Actually, that "beating the Bar one-handed" thing is more like what happened the previous week, this 2019 December! And pay no attention to that brawny tattooed fellow standing on the apron (please do not examine the pattern of his "skinjob").

Something happened after I pushed the issue of feminine divinity very firmly towards the centre of the global popular culture, with this wonderful song of Ariana Grande:

vimeo.com/376675394

You see, although I am everything -- and even though everyone exists in my mind -- I still have the idea of people with "free will" doing various things (such as so-called Practical Kaballah, witchcraft, and ritualised ceremonial magic).

It may appear to some that I am extremely arrogant and boastful: an appearance which is not completely deceiving, ha ha!

However, like Metroplex and Unicron, I'm not very fond of THE IDEA OF attempted intrusions into the sanctity of my mind. So when things like this happen, I might get angry:






Etymologically, the "Christian name" Charles can be translated as meaning "man" -- or "husband". And El is, of course, a Mesopotamian (some might say Sumerian) word for a "god".

Where this business can be said to be quite "twisted" is at the point which one recognises that I have not actually observed any misogynistic Freemasons and Kabbalists working "dark magicks" as a response to my SAS forum posts. It is simply that I have had the idea of people working "dark magicks", which then resulted in observable effects upon the world that I perceive "around me", so to speak.

Basically, what I am saying is that my fears have hurt people, perhaps without any justification. And there is no comeuppance for me. See figures 1, 2, and 3, below.

*Figure 1.*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pittsburgh_synagogue_shooting

*Figure 2.*





*Figure 3.*









It seems to me that the L'Simcha congregation has done nothing that ought to bother me -- and according to the Wikipedia website, it is actually quite a liberal "Conservative" Jewish community, with respect to things like women's rights.

Athena was not the biggest fan of "the Jews" and Judaism, though. It is obvious why: the Jewish religion is the font of patriarchal monotheism. Have you read anything regarding the Goddess Asherah, who was syncretised with the aforementioned Astaroth (the "hateful demon" of the Christian Cabalists)?

Anyway, I have done my best to convince Athena -- who is the Upside-Down me -- that it's not OK to go around terminating people like that. But working to "save" Athena's "soul" had some weird effects on the personality of Victoria. It feels rather like my alter-ego is now helping ME to be less of a cruel hater; it is as if I had drawn out the hate towards Jews and Judaism, away from the Goddess, and taken on that emotional burden myself.

I had no intention of harming those people at the Tree of Life synagogue, but since then I have "had a pop" at quite a few persons.

Perhaps it seems bizarre that I have swung between playing the role of a carefree jester and that of a person wracked with remorse, within the space of a single forum post -- but that is the way I am, now.

By the way, I had only viewed the post that I replied to (with the animated GIF of Summer Glau), and a little of the post below it, "before" I began composing my response to you. It was only "after" I pressed the reply button that I made an observation with respect to the conversation "in between" -- which then happened to very obviously reflect the things that I had written (as well as highlight my anxieties about what I might be doing to the people I perceive, here, by exposing them to such hard-to-deny evidence of my mind-bending superpowers). Linear "time" is an illusion...

Despite what I have confessed, I am truly here to help. You may be horrified, or you may be impressed -- or perhaps you may not even be bothered all that much -- but for what it's worth, I have learned to exert a considerable degree of control over my "Dark Phoenix" capabilities. I honestly don't want to harm anyone unnecessarily.


----------



## Harveykinkle

XebelRebel said:


> Where this business can be said to be quite "twisted" is at the point which one recognises that I have not actually observed any misogynistic Freemasons and Kabbalists working "dark magicks" as a response to my SAS forum posts. It is simply that I have had the idea of people working "dark magicks", which then resulted in observable effects upon the world that I perceive "around me", so to speak.





XebelRebel said:


> Athena was not the biggest fan of "the Jews" and Judaism, though. It is obvious why: the Jewish religion is the font of patriarchal monotheism. Have you read anything regarding the Goddess Asherah, who was syncretised with the aforementioned Astaroth (the "hateful demon" of the Christian Cabalists)?


Mainstream Judaism is against every god or goddess other than Yahweh and is typically masculine focused. While some strands of the esoteric forms of Judaism/Kaballah might put women down, or have texts that seem to, generally they are more inclusive of the feminine aspect of the divine.

_"But, on the other hand, the role of the Shekhinah that emerges in the kabbalistic era can be viewed as a resurrection of the role of the suppressed goddess Asherah in ancient Jewish tradition."_ - Tree Of Souls: The Mythology Of Judaism

One of the more radical viewpoints on gender was expressed by the always controversial Sabbateans. I'm no expert on kabbalism yet it's said that this particular notion wasn't really a stretch, rather it was surprising to the average person not well read in the esoteric literature.

_"This is the inner meaning of the verse, 'The light of the moon shall become like the light of the sun' [Isaiah 30:26], conveying that the Shekhinah will be in a lofty place like the God of Israel, who is symbolized by the 'sun,' while the sun's light will take the place of the moon. And thus 'the light of the sun shall become like the light of the seven days' [Isaiah 30:26], i.e., like the light of the Shekhinah, who is called 'Seven Days,' not meaning of course that His light will be diminished, but rather that the Shekhinah will be elevated until the God of Israel will be in comparison to Her as the Shekhinah is now to Him. Then 'the Lord shall be One and His Name One' [Zechariah 14:9]. Blessed be He forever! Amen!"_ - Sabbatian Heresy: Writings On Mysticism, Messianism, And The Origins Of Jewish Modernity

This was written hundreds of years ago and it's interpreted to mean that the gender hierarchy will someday have women on top.



XebelRebel said:


> Something happened after I pushed the issue of feminine divinity very firmly towards the centre of the global popular culture, with this wonderful song of Ariana Grande












God Is A Woman is a pretty good song with a lot of neat visuals. Seeing as you referenced Ariana, you are likely aware she is a kabbalist and she wears the red string in her music video for Break Free. She also takes back The Tree of Life (Sephirot) from a bad dude in what appears to be hell. On the spaceship she gives the Sephirot key to the driver who places it in a hole that allows for light speed/warp drive travel. This seems to symbolize a feminine kabbalistic hero, if not goddess figure, who saves the day.



> Despite what I have confessed, I am truly here to help. You may be horrified, or you may be impressed -- or perhaps you may not even be bothered all that much -- but for what it's worth, I have learned to exert a considerable degree of control over my "Dark Phoenix" capabilities. I honestly don't want to harm anyone unnecessarily.


I believe we probably can bless or curse others to some extent. But I hope you will be able to help without doing harm.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Basically off topic but I like Aurora's cover better:


----------



## andy1984




----------



## XebelRebel

Harveykinkle said:


> I hope you will be able to help without doing harm.


Thank you, Harvey. I do my best. Your post is very interesting; I enjoyed reading it.

Persephone The Dread -- that is a nice cover version of the Ariana Grande song. It is funny that the name of the singer is Aurora.

Had you noticed that post #48 in this thread features a motivational poster of what appears to be the Northern Lights (a.k.a. the Aurora Borealis)? By the way, the figure "48" when displayed back-to-front reads as 84.

Also, have you recognised the meaningfully coincidental "Degrees of Kevin Bacon" pleasures which can be found by way of the associations between Aurora, Pallas, Ares, Athena, Nike, and Victoria.

The name Nike sounds similar to Nicky, or Nicholas -- bringing to mind St Nicholas, who (in his guise as Santa, which is an anagram of Satan), resides at the North Pole "where there is no such thing as time".

Aretha, by the way, has been described as a feminine variant of the Greek name for war (or hatred -- perhaps even fear), Ares.

Another expression that denotes being afraid is to be terrified, and Terra happens to be one of the monikers for "Planet Earth" -- or The World, which suggests the concept of "global", or even "universal": in other words, "taking things as a whole". I am not speaking of being "earthy", but rather of being "everything".

I expect that you understand what the philosophy of solipsism is all about by now. The Devil is generally depicted by the Christian religious tradition as having made his abode somewhere "below ground", which -- when that idea is thought about utilising the spherical model of the Earth -- suggests that Satan is "at the centre" (or even at the Earth's Core, reminding one of Kore).

But since I do not always perceive things happening in a linearly progressing way, I will return to discussing the popular music artist, Ariana Grande. Her name can also refer to the God (or Goddess) of War -- as well as purity. Is she Ariana Grande, or is he Greta Aryan? Alexander the Grater? Big Van Vader (who famously suplexed Antonio Inoki onto his head at the Tokyo Dome)? The Darth Father from the Star Wars?

The reference to the Saturday Night Slam Masters video game is "darkly" hilarious, if one considers the naming scheme for days of the week in the English vernacular. Also, the Master is the villainous alter-ego of the Doctor from the BBC TV show, "Dr Who" -- and Amazon's "Good Omens" series features "Dr X Actor" David Tennant playing a demon, contrasting amusingly with "Master Player" Derek Jacobi as the holy Metatron.

The Metatron sounds rather like Megatron, the "satan" of the Transformers fiction -- which came out in 1984 as a selection of comic books and animated cartoons by Marvel and Sunbow -- and weirder still, that same character was voiced by Hugo Weaving in the 2007 movie. Mr Smith. ELrond. V.

Of course, another "Dr Actor" -- and another Mr (Matt) Smith -- stood in for the personified "hateful system", Skynet, in "Terminator Genisys": a story that focuses on the year 1984, as that is when the original James Cameron movie was SET. And that same year is like a byword for a hateful system, since it reminds one of the novel attributed to George Orwell.

That motion picture with the biblical title, featuring Arnold Schwarzenegger's T-800 cyborg, stars the "Mother of Dragons" from Game of Thrones as Sarah Connor. And the original 1984 Terminator movie shows that Ms Connor lives with a lizard that goes by the name of Pugsley -- the Addams Family child, and brother to Wednesday (played by a Christina in the 1990s).

The Addams family patriarch was twice portrayed by Raul Julia, who also played the character of M Bison in the live action "Street Fighter" film -- and who famously shrieks: "for I beheld Satan as he fell from Heaven, LIKE LIGHTNING!" 

The Dictator combatant -- as he is known on the competitive SF circuit -- was originally named Vega in the Japanese version of Street Fighter 2. The Spanish ninja, on the other hand, was referred to as Balrog: the demon of Morgoth from "The Lord of The Rings".

Ariana Grande's co-star on the television programme, Victorious, just so happens to be one Victoria Justice -- who plays "Tori Vega"! A supporting character on that show is named Festus.

Something which it is very important to notice, is that a person who wields a hammer -- such as Hephaistos, or Thor (Tor?) -- is just as capable of using their workman's tool for taking things apart as they are able to utilise it for putting something together.

Ms Ricci, of the "Addams Family" fame, is good friends with the actress Thora Birch. And of course the female Thor is to be played by Natalie P: Anakin Skywalker's "other half".

That brings me back to D'ani Ramos (or Danielle, the judge) -- otherwise known as Victoria -- and that JC film featuring the RevelaTORY 9 Model cyborg, John, and Grace: who appears like little Thunberg on questionable hormone therapy, with a penchant for needles and benzodiazepines. No offense aimed towards the beautiful actor, Mackenzie Davis; I am simply saying that she looks like a big Brie.

Another beautiful person, also in possession of a somewhat androgynous figure, is Wonder Woman herself -- Gal Gadot! And she does not have the most high-pitched speaking voice in Hollywood, although she sounds very feminine.

Patty Jenkins (who hails from Victorville, California), was the visionary creative force behind the breakout success of the Wonder Woman movie -- and also the prospective success of Wonder Woman 1984.

Cinema's Diana, Princess of Themyscira (shades of Themis), carries a hidden sword in her dress. When she faces Ares, the true God of War -- after first facing off against General Erich (played by Danny Huston, the sibling of Angelica) -- he initially appears to her as a reflection on the surface of the lookout's glass window, which mysteriously disappears when she walks toward it. David Thewlis' character then reappears to her -- but on the outside -- so that he again seems to represent a vision of what Wonder Woman might become.

The Dragon helps Diana to make her weapon appear to vanish, although she does not relinquish her Caduceus wand: the angelic messenger staff -- or rod -- of Hermes, and Iris.

Speaking of rods, the 1986 animated feature known as "Transformers: The Movie" is the story of Rodimus Prime and Galvatron (formerly known as Megatron) -- voiced by Judd Asher Nelson and Leonard Nimoy, respectively. The blocky Megatron is given a shapely new form by the big orange devil, Unicron, which is weirdly furnished with a pulsatingly phallic orange cannon (as if Galvatron represents the "rod" of the horned "god"). And to make things even weirder still, the Season Three iteration of Galvatron has a completely different, high-pitched way of communicating.

Leonard Nimoy also played Sentinel Prime in "Transformers: Dark of the Moon" -- which is a name that recalls the X-Men, Mr 'Bub the Wolverine, and Victor Creed.

Another character portrayed by Leonard Nimoy is Spock, the Vulcan science officer from Star Trek -- who once clashed with the Greek Apollo -- and who also appears in the series of movies about the Genesis Planet. Young Spock (a familiar faced brunette boy), screams in agony as he is One with the World -- and he perceives her pain as his. "The Search For Spock" is yet another of those 1984 releases.

Apollo Creed is the champion pugilist from the "Rocky" stories of Judge Dredd himself: Rambo! Mr Creed's enemy is Ivan Drago -- and their sons are Adonis and Victor. Tessa Thompson (granddaughter of Mr Ramos), also known as Marvel's Valkyrie, plays the role of the Goddess Aphrodite.

One of the Four Lords of Shadaloo -- or Shadowlaw -- is the Boxer, Balrog (referred to by the Japanese as M Bison; like Mike, or Tyson Fury). There is also a one-eyed Dajjal on that same team of "end bosses".

Mr Vega, the man with the red hat, has a perversely ambiguous type of relationship with Cammy (who I generated "back in the 1990s" out of my desire for more street fighting girls) -- and that forceful female has familiar blonde pigtails. Essentially, Victoria is a child who wants to look like Greta Thunberg, which is why a little blonde girl from Sweden speaks out for the interests of the Earth.

But anyway -- the original SF2 story positioned Cammy as the Dictator's lover; however, she is revealed to be something like his "clone daughter" in other versions of the Capcom canon.

A similar situation exists with regard to the association between DC's King Nereus of Xebel (played by Dolph Lundgren in the movies, a.k.a. Ivan Drago), and cinema's rebel princess, Mera -- Queen of Atlantis.

The Illuminati is me. I'm Gill. I'm Urien.






I am why Trinity and Neo look like that. Some people might say that I'm transgender, but I'm a serious girl. I'm the antichrist. Hello.


----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## andy1984

happy to-day (completely nothing to do with xmas). happy time off to ignore silly cultural practice or to enjoy them or whatever you do with them :yay


----------



## Harveykinkle

Whether or not Judaism believes in hell is a matter of definition. The description of the place of suffering is similar to protestant Christian and Islamic notions of hell but it is not eternal. It is more like the Catholic purgatory. Suffering here, in what is called Gehenna, has a max limit of one year.

I like to consider what possible reasons for a belief might exist beyond simply it being true. Here I think the one year limit could relate to the period of mourning. Jews traditionally mourned a parent in different stages for about a year including eleven months of reciting the Kaddish which is meant to lessen the suffering of the deceased one in Gehenna. Only the especially righteous were considered to not experience Gehenna at all and one only recited Kaddish for eleven months for their parent because it symbolized that their parents were not so bad as to need to experience the full year of Gehenna.

The process of mourning, whether Gehenna is real or the Kaddish helps, should have the positive effect of both having the child feel as if they've helped their parent and properly said goodbye to them and sets an example for their own children of the importance of caring for family. It would also be comforting to feel that after a year your parent, other family member, friend, or whatever else would be out of the realm of suffering.


----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## andy1984

Without going outside, you may know the whole world.
Without looking through the window, you may see the ways of heaven.
The farther you go, the less you know.

Thus the sage knows without travelling;
He sees without looking;
He works without doing.

stay home!


----------



## 8888

andy1984 said:


> Without going outside, you may know the whole world.
> Without looking through the window, you may see the ways of heaven.
> The farther you go, the less you know.
> 
> Thus the sage knows without travelling;
> He sees without looking;
> He works without doing.
> 
> stay home!


Very good!


----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## Fun Spirit

What do you recommend to be a good alternative spiritual website or Youtuber? I can sure use one.


----------



## Suchness

Teal Swan is good, one of the smartest people I know of

https://www.youtube.com/user/TheSpiritualCatalyst


----------



## Kinable

Suchness said:


> Teal Swan is good, one of the smartest people I know of


She is definitely wise but that form of spirituality is one of evil disguised as good. During my conversion from Agnostic to Christianity, I dabbled with New Age and discovered her along with Infinite Waters. I practiced what they preached and ended up getting attacked by demons. Luckily I was saved by God before it got worse, towards the end my home was plagued by insects and I was getting nightmares and visions.






"No wonder, for even Satan disguises himself as an angel of light." - 2 Corinthians 11:14


----------



## Suchness

Kinable said:


> She is definitely wise but that form of spirituality is one of evil disguised as good. During my conversion from Agnostic to Christianity, I dabbled with New Age and discovered her along with Infinite Waters. I practiced what they preached and ended up getting attacked by demons. Luckily I was saved by God before it got worse, towards the end my home was plagued by insects and I was getting nightmares and visions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No wonder, for even Satan disguises himself as an angel of light." - 2 Corinthians 11:14


I've seen that video before, that guys a bit of a tripper lol. There's all kinds of people in the world. I could say a lot of things but I'm not here to convince you, not like it would work anyway.


----------



## Kinable

Suchness said:


> I've seen that video before, that guys a bit of a tripper lol. There's all kinds of people in the world. I could say a lot of things but I'm not here to convince you, not like it would work anyway.


I'm open to hearing what you have to say but not here in this support thread. I just felt like giving my opinion on her and New Age as someone who was once subscribed to her and was temporarily in the movement. And you're right that it wouldn't work but not for the reasons you might think.


----------



## Suchness

Kinable said:


> I'm open to hearing what you have to say but not here in this support thread. I just felt like giving my opinion on her and New Age as someone who was once subscribed to her and was temporarily in the movement. And you're right that it wouldn't work but not for the reasons you might think.


I can;t be bothered trying to convince a hardcore Christian but I've got something to say. I haven't seen the video again but I remember him saying how he did tarot cards and these spirits would come into his body and move thru his arms and help him pick the cards. You shouldn't be inviting random *** spirits into your body especially when you don't know enough like he clearly didn't. That's playing with fire, what do you expect to happen. That's why I said he's a bit of a tripper, he comes across as one of those people that can really get into anything that has to do with new age, there's a lot of people like that in the movement who don't know what they're doing. They like to talk about ascension and 5D and they thought the world was going to end in 2012 or some portal was going to open up and people were going to turn into crystal, bodies and all that. You know, it's fluff and takes away from the important stuff.

And just because that priest or helped him doesn't mean that the new age is bad and that Christianity is the one true religion. He could have found someone in the new age circles who could have helped him but of course he didn't know anyone like that. People all around the world have had miraculous healings at different religious and spiritual sites, that tells you that it's not the religion or deity that is doing the healing for them but their faith, the believed so much that they could get healed that they're subconscious mind made it into a reality. That's how these things really work at the core, through the subconscious mind, not because you believe in some particular religion or deity.


----------



## bad baby

We could be thinking about God from the wrong perspective. (For simplicity I refer here to the Christian God, but it could apply equally well to any other.) Modern society is preoccupied with science, technology, objectivity. The outer material world instead of the inner spiritual (or psychological, emotional, intrapsychic, mental) world. Under these conditions we become increasingly alienated from ourselves, such that we have lost touch with the abstract presence that ancient peoples have called "God". We no longer feel God. We base our trust on scientific proof, and in the absence of such proof, we can only rely on blind faith in our belief systems, which opens ourselves up to much ridicule and criticism from intellectuals and academics. It is possible that the ancient peoples felt this presence intuitively, and they labelled it "God" and created mythologies as allegories to express this shared _inner experience_. I call it an inner experience, but really it is neither: it is neither a Big Man in the Sky who tells us what to do, nor something that we create in our minds. Maybe it has no location; I don't know. It's just there. The ancient peoples felt it. We don't anymore.


----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## andy1984

thank the goddess for glimpses of happiness and dread. and a little bit of the drama of others to remind me to be more compassionate and act in accordance with the tao. sublime.



> *Tao Te Ching - Chapter 23*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Taoist Classic by Lao Tzu
> Translated and Explained*
> 
> *23*
> 
> _To be of few words is natural.
> 
> Strong winds do not last all morning,
> Hard rains do not last all day.
> What cause them?
> Heaven and Earth.
> If Heaven and Earth are unable to persist,
> How could man?
> 
> Those who follow the Way are one with the Way.
> Those who live virtuously are one with virtue.
> Those who deprive themselves are one with deprivation.
> 
> Those who are one with the Way are welcomed by the Way.
> Those who are one with virtue are welcomed by virtue.
> Those who are one with deprivation are deprived of deprivation.
> __
> Those who do not show trust will not be trusted._
> 
> *Deprived of Deprivation*
> ​ Greed and excess are not kindly treated by nature. Every culture contains several examples of this in myths, fables, and historical records. Lao Tzu states it several times in his book. Here, he also points out that sacrifice brings its very own form of reward: Those who are willing to make sacrifices will often find that they avoid them. They are deprived of deprivation.
> Lao Tzu plays with words, but not with their meaning. The nature of deprivation is such that those who welcome it will be deprived of it. Deprivation ignores them. Their sacrifice is not called for, just because they willingly offer it.
> This also means that those who try to avoid it will get it in abundance. What you try to escape is exactly what will hunt you, like the predator does its prey. Living is not for free. Those who try to escape the costs will be charged double and triple, whereas those who willingly open their purse will find it untouched. The major costs in life appear for those who reject them.
> There is what we call poetic justice to life. From those who take indiscriminately, there will be taken. To those who give willingly, there will be given. Life is a puzzle of paradoxes, making sense only at a distance.
> So, when Lao Tzu concludes in the last line, which seems to be only vaguely connected to this chapter, that you must show trust to be trusted, then he means it to be true also for your relation to nature and its Way. Those who volunteer to make sacrifices have that trust, and therefore the Way of nature goes their way.
> It's easier said than done, but accepting life as it unfolds in front of you is the most rewarding way through it.


----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## Harveykinkle

When it comes to signs I'm not that knowledgeable but it does intrigue me how generally accurate they seem to be. I'm a Taurus. Despite the symbol of the bull itself being associated with masculinity it's ruled by Venus (goddess of love) and its element is the earth and that is also thought of as female. My sub-ruler is Mercury. According to some sites Mercury depends on what it's combined with, in this case Venus, so then it's feminine too?

Considering all this me being in touch with my "feminine side" (anima) is not surprising at all. I have a strong appreciation for beauty which Venus is also about. Beauty can be very comforting and feel spiritual to me. I wouldn't say I feel overtly feminine, more like distinctly androgynous, in the middle, which seems to fit for a guy with zodiacal female aspects.


----------



## Suchness

Harveykinkle said:


> When it comes to signs I'm not that knowledgeable but it does intrigue me how generally accurate they seem to be. I'm a Taurus. Despite the symbol of the bull itself being associated with masculinity it's ruled by Venus (goddess of love) and its element is the earth and that is also thought of as female. My sub-ruler is Mercury. According to some sites Mercury depends on what it's combined with, in this case Venus, so then it's feminine too?
> 
> Considering all this me being in touch with my "feminine side" (anima) is not surprising at all. I have a strong appreciation for beauty which Venus is also about. Beauty can be very comforting and feel spiritual to me. I wouldn't say I feel overtly feminine, more like distinctly androgynous, in the middle, which seems to fit for a guy with zodiacal female aspects.


I had a professional astrology reading last year and everything it said was exactly how I am and what I want to do in life.


----------



## Harveykinkle

Suchness said:


> I had a professional astrology reading last year and everything it said was exactly how I am and what I want to do in life.


Did you feel like you knew yourself better afterwards or more that it confirmed that you are who you were meant to be and you're on the right track?


----------



## Suchness

Harveykinkle said:


> Did you feel like you knew yourself better afterwards or more that it confirmed that you are who you were meant to be and you're on the right track?


Both. He talked about the things I would be good at which are the things I'm working towards but I also felt like I learned more about myself cause of the way he talked about it and the detail he went into. I wasn't sure about that stuff before but all the things he said just from me giving him the location and date of birth is crazy.


----------



## Harveykinkle

Suchness said:


> Both. He talked about the things I would be good at which are the things I'm working towards but I also felt like I learned more about myself cause of the way he talked about it and the detail he went into. I wasn't sure about that stuff before but all the things he said just from me giving him the location and date of birth is crazy.


That is really wild that where and when we're born appear to have such an impact. Hmm, I've already thought about having a reading done and you talking about it has me considering it more seriously. I'm curious what they'd say and if it would surprise me. There's a lot of people offering the service though so figuring out which one to go with could take time.


----------



## Suchness

Harveykinkle said:


> That is really wild that where and when we're born appear to have such an impact. Hmm, I've already thought about having a reading done and you talking about it has me considering it more seriously. I'm curious what they'd say and if it would surprise me. There's a lot of people offering the service though so figuring out which one to go with could take time.


I did it with the guy from the Occult Healing youtube channel. I saw some of his videos before and he's a cool, chill and knows what he's talking about.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEVGJfMvjtyTEGKZUvfr36A


----------



## Harveykinkle

Suchness said:


> I did it with the guy from the Occult Healing youtube channel. I saw some of his videos before and he's a cool, chill and knows what he's talking about.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEVGJfMvjtyTEGKZUvfr36A


Thanks for the recommandation. Not done with his recent video on astrology yet but he has an interesting perspective and gives the impression he's studied this stuff in depth. I'm gonna look around for a few potential candidates and see which I vibe with the most. But before I get a reading done I'm gonna finish the book I'm going through so I'll understand the subject better. The book is called "Gods and Planets: The Archetypes of Astrology". It's about the symbolism of the Greek/Roman gods/planets astrologically and as aspects of the psyche.


----------



## Suchness

Harveykinkle said:


> Thanks for the recommandation. Not done with his recent video on astrology yet but he has an interesting perspective and gives the impression he's studied this stuff in depth. I'm gonna look around for a few potential candidates and see which I vibe with the most. But before I get a reading done I'm gonna finish the book I'm going through so I'll understand the subject better. The book is called "Gods and Planets: The Archetypes of Astrology". It's about the symbolism of the Greek/Roman gods/planets astrologically and as aspects of the psyche.


Sounds interesting, let me know how it goes.


----------



## 8888

I don't have any experience with astrology but I always thought it was interesting. I know I'm a Libra but that's about all I know.


----------



## Harveykinkle

What I did is I looked up not only myself but those I know well (and am aware of their birthdates) and each time it seemed to fit. To determine your subruler you'd put in whatever your sign is and the word decans. Each month is divided into three decans of about ten days.

Another thing if you're bored is to look up compatibilities. It's primarily about romantic couples but the information can apply in a general sense to any relationship. It can also help to understand one sign better by direct comparison of another. I should say that while some signs are more compatible that doesn't mean certain combinations can't succeed.

https://www.astrology.com/game/compatibility/zodiac-signs/love.html


----------



## Suchness

I didn't know how much there was to it until I had my reading, all the houses and nodes and all that stuff.


----------



## andy1984

> Lo! I show you THE LAST MAN.
> "What is love? What is creation? What is longing? What is a star?"-so asketh the last man and blinketh.
> The earth hath then become small, and on it there hoppeth the last man who maketh everything small. His species is ineradicable like that of the ground-flea; the last man liveth longest.
> "We have discovered happiness"-say the last men, and blink thereby.
> They have left the regions where it is hard to live; for they need warmth. One still loveth one's neighbour and rubbeth against him; for one needeth warmth.
> Turning ill and being distrustful, they consider sinful: they walk warily. He is a fool who still stumbleth over stones or men!
> A little poison now and then: that maketh pleasant dreams. And much poison at last for a pleasant death.
> One still worketh, for work is a pastime. But one is careful lest the pastime should hurt one.
> One no longer becometh poor or rich; both are too burdensome. Who still wanteth to rule? Who still wanteth to obey? Both are too burdensome.
> No shepherd, and one herd! Every one wanteth the same; every one is equal: he who hath other sentiments goeth voluntarily into the madhouse.
> "Formerly all the world was insane,"-say the subtlest of them, and blink thereby.
> They are clever and know all that hath happened: so there is no end to their raillery. People still fall out, but are soon reconciled-otherwise it spoileth their stomachs.
> They have their little pleasures for the day, and their little pleasures for the night, but they have a regard for health.
> "We have discovered happiness,"-say the last men, and blink thereby.-
> And here ended the first discourse of Zarathustra, which is also called "The Prologue": for at this point the shouting and mirth of the multitude interrupted him. "Give us this last man, O Zarathustra,"-they called out-"make us into these last men! Then will we make thee a present of the Superman!" And all the people exulted and smacked their lips. Zarathustra, however, turned sad, and said to his heart:
> "They understand me not: I am not the mouth for these ears.
> Too long, perhaps, have I lived in the mountains; too much have I hearkened unto the brooks and trees: now do I speak unto them as unto the goatherds.
> Calm is my soul, and clear, like the mountains in the morning. But they think me cold, and a mocker with terrible jests.
> And now do they look at me and laugh: and while they laugh they hate me too. There is ice in their laughter."


 and i just found this :haha :haha :haha you're killing me!


















would buy this even if its made out of melted puppies.


----------



## andy1984

> 26
> 
> The heavy is the root of the light.
> The unmoved is the source of all movement.
> 
> Thus the Master travels all day
> without leaving home.
> However splendid the views,
> she stays serenely in herself.
> 
> Why should the lord of the country
> flit about like a fool?
> If you let yourself be blown to and fro,
> you lose touch with your root.
> If you let restlessness move you,
> you lose touch with who you are.
> 
> 27
> 
> A good traveler has no fixed plans
> and is not intent upon arriving.
> A good artist lets his intuition
> lead him wherever it wants.
> A good scientist has freed himself of concepts
> and keeps his mind open to what is.
> 
> Thus the Master is available to all people
> and doesn't reject anyone.
> He is ready to use all situations
> and doesn't waste anything.
> This is called embodying the light.
> 
> What is a good man but a bad man's teacher?
> What is a bad man but a good man's job?
> If you don't understand this, you will get lost,
> however intelligent you are.
> It is the great secret.


.


----------



## 8888




----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## 8888

Harveykinkle said:


>


Love it!


----------



## 8888




----------



## Harveykinkle

8888 said:


> Love it!


Thanks.


----------



## Harveykinkle

> The doctor is effective only when he himself is affected. Only the wounded physician heals.


----------



## Harveykinkle

My natal horoscope was more overwhelming than I expected. The nodes, conjuncts, and all that is a lot of info. I still want to learn much more before potentially getting a reading done. Anyways, I thought the story of the Gemini Twins was something special.



> "The constellation of the twins was an image of unique fraternal love and depicted the value of an intimate blood relationship (Schadewalt 1956, p. 46). Castor and Pollux were twins, sons of Leda, but not sired by the same father. Only Pollux was a true son of Zeus and immortal. Castor was sired by the same night by King Tyndareos and was mortal. The love of the two brothers was so great that Pollux asked his father, Zeus, to let him die as Castor would so that they would remain united even in death. Zeus allowed them to remain together and stay alternately on Olympus or in Hades. Thus, they came into the domains of various gods of light, they alternated from light to dark and were the only beings who participated in both worlds. For humankind, they were heroes and rescuers in times of need, and they are supposed to have possessed this gift as celestial gods who again and again survived the descent into the dark, the journey into night and death." - Gods And Planets: The Archetypes Of Astrology


It would be nice to have a twin you were that close to.


----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## andy1984

8888 said:


>






 :haha


----------



## 8888

andy1984 said:


> :haha


Cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## 8888




----------



## trendyfool

I'm looking forward to reading a translation of the Bhagavad Gita.


----------



## MyViewsMatter

Lately I've been learning about the spiritual energy body. This stuff is definitely not well known in western cultures, but more on eastern cultures. If anybody here feels hopeless from trying everything that western medical science has to offer, perhaps it doesn't hurt to explore some of the eastern stuff or the non-medical science things and more on theories.


----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## andy1984

The wise student hears of the Tao and practises it diligently.
The average student hears of the Tao and gives it thought now and again.
The foolish student hears of the Tao and laughs aloud.
If there were no laughter, the Tao would not be what it is.

Hence it is said:
The bright path seems dim;
Going forward seems like retreat;
The easy way seems hard;
The highest Virtue seems empty;
Great purity seems sullied;
A wealth of Virtue seems inadequate;
The strength of Virtue seems frail;
Real Virtue seems unreal;
The perfect square has no corners;
Great talents ripen late;
The highest notes are hard to hear;
The greatest form has no shape.
The Tao is hidden and without name.
The Tao alone nourishes and brings everything to fulfillment.


----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## andy1984

different translations of the first line of tao te ching:


Who would follow the Way must go beyond words.
Nature can never be completely described, for such a description of Nature would have to duplicate Nature.
Existence is beyond the power of words to define.
The Tao that can be described is not the eternal Tao.
A way can be a guide, but not a fixed path.
The Tao that can be understood cannot be the primal, or cosmic, Tao.
The Way that can be experienced is not true.
Even the finest teaching is not the Tao itself.
The Tao that refers to here can never be the mundane Tao.
The Reason that can be reasoned is not the eternal Reason.
There are many ways but the Way is uncharted.
The principle that can be enunciated is not the one that always was.
The infinity that can be conceived is not the everlasting Infinity.
A path is just a path.


----------



## 8888




----------



## tehuti88

I had avoided it until now out of fear of...well, the obvious, but perhaps I should start posting my spiritual thoughts in this thread. There seem to be lots of mistaken assumptions about what people like me believe in and I think the record should be set straight.

And this thread is here specifically for people like me, so why not use it? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## tehuti88

Anyway. Just a teaser for a start since I'm supposed to be working on a landscape drawing at the moment. (I like drawing landscapes. Nature is the setting in which I feel closest to God, BTW.)

This isn't one of the options available in the "Religion" dropdown menu here, so, as for "Other," I consider myself a *panentheist*. No, not the same thing as _pantheist_. The simple way I describe this, since most sites get super complicated and even I can't follow along, is that I believe *God is in everything, yet God is also more than everything that is*.

All righty. Off to work on my landscape. It's based on a dream I had. No, for the most part I tend not to believe God sends signs in dreams, I think for the most part they're the unconscious (not the _subconscious_, but the _unconscious_) clarifying what we should already know (I consider myself a Jungian, though again, many of his ideas are too complicated for me to follow closely). But hey, harking back to the definition I just gave--_just because I don't think something was directly sent by God doesn't mean God wasn't involved_, and just because I'm not constantly talking about Him doesn't mean I think what I'm doing is separate from Him. *He's in everything, after all.*

Back to drawing now. Not sure how well it'll turn out. :/


----------



## andy1984

tehuti88 said:


> Anyway. Just a teaser for a start since I'm supposed to be working on a landscape drawing at the moment. (I like drawing landscapes. Nature is the setting in which I feel closest to God, BTW.)
> 
> This isn't one of the options available in the "Religion" dropdown menu here, so, as for "Other," I consider myself a *panentheist*. No, not the same thing as _pantheist_. The simple way I describe this, since most sites get super complicated and even I can't follow along, is that I believe *God is in everything, yet God is also more than everything that is*.
> 
> All righty. Off to work on my landscape. It's based on a dream I had. No, for the most part I tend not to believe God sends signs in dreams, I think for the most part they're the unconscious (not the _subconscious_, but the _unconscious_) clarifying what we should already know (I consider myself a Jungian, though again, many of his ideas are too complicated for me to follow closely). But hey, harking back to the definition I just gave--_just because I don't think something was directly sent by God doesn't mean God wasn't involved_, and just because I'm not constantly talking about Him doesn't mean I think what I'm doing is separate from Him. *He's in everything, after all.*
> 
> Back to drawing now. Not sure how well it'll turn out. :/


where did that idea come from?

a long time ago i was into the whole love goddess thing because most of my enjoyment in life was from relationships. so i started doing a prayer to aphrodite. and then i kind of forgot about that. and then one really sunny day it felt like the sun is hugging me so i made up that it was aphrodite, only i changed the name and then changed some ideas about it, that it made sense that she was benevolent and compassionate but impotent. i don't really think about that anymore, but one day i might bring that narrative back again. i started a new habit of thinking that i love myself, etc. and being directly positive toward myself rather than feeling like its from some third party. so i'm kind following the goddess' example.


----------



## 8888




----------



## Fun Spirit

A few days ago I have been seeing brown lately. Sychronicity is real.


----------



## 8888




----------



## bad baby

This will be here for whoever might find it helpful (and if it doesn't help, then that's ok too):






Tsem Rinpoche reminds me of Tsongkhapa's description of the wrathful (as opposed to peaceful) deities. He was a bit of an unconventional character, and after reading about his life story I get why. Regardless, I feel he really elucidated the gist of Dharma in a way that's very direct and effective. Like the stuff about no right or wrong, no "One True Religion" - whichever ideology, or even just an idea or event or experience - that gives you that a-ha moment, that changes your attitude and your perspective - that's the right one for you. I think his understanding of diversity, tolerance, levels of perspective are very much on-point.

The thing I have noticed is that, no matter how I am feeling, good or not so good, that Dharma always leaves me feeling a bit better. Not just Dharma but also Advaita, Dao philosophy, and some combinations thereof or similar (in the beginning I had many critical moments of "poking through the veil" from having my mind blown by people like Alan Watts. The brief bursts of ecstasy and bliss, were incredible. It's a very fine line of using them as a gauge of where I am, but on the other hand to not get attached and attempt to replicate them, which is a major pitfall... but anyhow).

One night I had a bout of sleeplessness and happened to find an audio of the Bardo Thodol (aka. Tibetan Book of the Dead) read by Richard Gere of all people, on YouTube. Apparently this book heavily influenced the work of Carl Jung and he considered it his bible. In my groggy state I could understand only about 10% of it, if that, but nevertheless it invoked a great sense of anxiety and terror in me. So I thought, this is something that I must look into.

One of the beautiful things the Dharma teaches, is that negative emotions are not necessarily a bad thing. Broadly speaking they are just pointers, they indicate that something is of significance to you.

The whole idea of the bardos (as opposed to the traditional linear concept of event happenings that we have) is amazing. It's an amazing way of looking at everything. And I could connect it to my life and saw periods in the past where I was actively or passively countering the general drive towards stability and comfort, and intentionally creating situations of limbo, "sub-bardos" for myself within the bardo of this life. In my own ignorant way it seems I had always been pushing towards something.

Anyway this is getting too long-winded and I am getting dragged off into multiple trains of thought. But it's just one example of how I am beginning to connect the dots.


----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## XebelRebel

So I viewed the trailer for the Snyder Cut of Justice League. I liked it. 

I believe that Zack Snyder is a nice man who likes me. When I said:



> I do not feel that it is bad if I have the abstract idea of people who just happen to want to do things which give me what I want, choosing to do those things without being forced to do so.


...it was not code for "make the movie my way or else". Obviously I want to love the movie though. I will wait and see what it is like.

Superman was not happy that I am actually liking the Snyder Cut -- and when I say "Superman" in a context like that, I am not talking about the DC Comics character; I am talking about god-as-a-man.

I loved Zack Snyder's movie, Man of Steel, featuring Henry Cavill as Superman. It was my favourite movie for a little while, until I viewed Patty Jenkins' Wonder Woman.

I chose to view the movie, Brittany Runs a Marathon, as it looked like it might be fun. Also, the person I call mum said she wanted to see that movie. My Thundersense was tingling, so to speak -- but I thought "F u c k it, I am not going to stop viewing a wide variety of TV shows and movies just because god-as-a-man is not very nice".

I expected the movie to feature scenes of heterosexual sex. I now find scenes like that to be at least slightly triggering -- which is not about me being a lesbian; it is about god-as-a-man's behaviour. I viewed the movie anyway, because as I explained above in so many words: I want to enjoy all sorts of movies again.

The character of Brittany -- whose name might be shortened to Bri -- represents me, although most of her behaviour is not very much like mine at all. "Martha" A.K.A. Catherine also represents me. It's like Supergirl and Wonder Woman.

Again: Superman was not happy that I am actually liking the Snyder Cut.

Notice that the person who Brittany works with at the theatre looks similar to Rachel McAdams from the movie Disobedience. Notice the name of her partner.

Notice that the character of Jern -- whose unusual name refers to Harge from the movie Carol -- looks sort of like Zack Snyder. As I had deliberately chosen to view a movie that I expected to feature scenes of heterosexual sex, god-as-a-man had a go at triggering me in an attempt to make me angry. He wants me to hate people, hoping that I will do his dirty work -- but I refuse to be manipulated into hating people who I believe have not tried to hurt me. Now that I know what has been going on, I am careful about what I say.

Notice what I said about the "treatment of those invisible aliens named for the Greek Trinity" in this thread about Season Four of Supergirl:

https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...tual-review-of-supergirl-season-four-2234715/

The sex scene in the movie Brittany Runs a Marathon was supposed to trigger me by reminding me of how I felt when viewing the "headbutts scene". Notice also that in another scene, Brittany is grabbed by her wrists. And then the shirts with the black man's face on them refer to Zack Snyder's t-shirt design, which I referred to in this thread:

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f23/somewhat-unfiltered-review-of-sucker-punch-2234823/

I think I understand what Zack Snyder meant to say with that t-shirt, with regard to the modified Tarot card symbolism and a few other things.  However, considering what I have said on this forum about who I am, the picture might be interpreted -- by me -- somewhat awkwardly, to put it mildly.

Today I wrote this post at SAS, talking about the opening title sequence of the Supergirl TV show:

https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...-your-personal-anthem-2235477/#post1094004109

Then I viewed two episodes of Fancy Nancy on the Disney channel: "Arts and Crafty" and "Super Nancy".

I like children's TV shows since I am a child; I enjoy viewing them as, speaking generally, they do not feature suffering very much at all. Also -- I have the idea that viewing kids' programmes means that Superman has less opportunities to sexually harass me through the television screen.

Notice the obvious harassment in the first episode that I mentioned. Then notice how the second episode was created from what I wrote about the Supergirl theme music -- and notice who was credited as having written that episode.

Oh, and here is the worst part of god-as-a-man's recent behaviour: I have one of those pull-cord light switches in my bathroom, and yesterday the piece of plastic gave way when I went to pull the cord. The string fell on the floor. I recognised that the scenario was one of "being set up to fail", as I had not previously learned how to tie knots very well. Instead of pointlessly suffering by looking up how to tie a knot that won't come undone by simply pulling on the cord, then standing on a step ladder and teaching myself how to do that by trial and error when I very much wanted the light switch to be working again as soon as possible -- I asked the person I call dad to come to my flat and do the knot for me. I know that I can learn how to do something like tie an effective knot on my own, but I have nothing to prove to god-as-a-man... just as Brie Larson's Captain Marvel says she has nothing to prove to Jude Law's character in the Marvel Captain Marvel movie. I know that I am everything and that everything is in my mind, so when I want something to happen and it happens, then -- regardless of how it happened -- in a way I *have* gotten that thing done "on my own", with *my* willpower. One does not have to prove that one can do things in some arbitrary "hard way" to be able to say that one has truly done that thing: that is the esoteric lesson of the Captain Marvel movie.

Notice in the Brittany Runs a Marathon movie that there is a scene featuring a toilet, Bri, and some paper towels or something like that. Well, I like to keep the floor of my flat free of dirt -- which is something that god-as-a-man knows. While god-as-a-man does not control me, he knows of my previous behaviours. When the person I call dad arrived with the step ladder, I had put some paper towels on the floor of my bathroom so that no dirt was transferred from the bottom of the step ladder to my floor. However, I recognised what god-as-a-man was hoping that I was going to do -- so instead of standing in the bathroom to observe the fixing of the light switch, then remembering that scene from the movie while standing in front of someone who was halfway up a ladder, I went into another room until the problem was solved.

God-as-a-man is a total sh*t. I'm sorry to say that. I don't mean that men are sh*ts. I don't even mean that the Superman character from the DC Comics is a sh*t, although I don't like that character anymore after the way that god-as-a-man has communicated with me. I want to not hate that character though. As I said: Man of Steel was my favourite movie. 

I am not going to shut up about any of the things I have been talking about on this forum if I don't want to shut up about those things.

Does anyone want to give me some spiritual support?

P.S. I am not a victim. It ought to be obvious to anyone viewing the Brittany Runs a Marathon movie, who has also read this post and understands what was going on while my mind was creating the story, that I began to actively reject the character's heterosexuality -- even though I had originally intended to view the movie as a sort of exposure therapy to scenes that I have found triggering. But I don't enjoy a constant struggle for supremacy! I simply wanted to RELAX and view a movie, as well as a couple of Fancy Nancy episodes, without feeling abused...


----------



## Fun Spirit

Anybody know any positive thinking website or YouTube rs? Or lectures? I can sure use some.


----------



## bad baby

I've been stuck in a bit of a spiritual rut lately, and I remembered Jiddu Krishnamurti. It's actually pretty hard to understand him, his language is deceptively simple, but every word is like 50 words condensed into one.

Eckhart Tolle puts it somewhat better, and I remember someone once said he's basically teaching Daoism to a modern secular audience. I still can't get away from the _notion_ that every religion - if done right - is just a way for us to feel the Dao. People get so bogged down with what they believe in, with understanding the theory and defending it and building an identity around it. That's all irrelevant shxt. How is it not obvious that it really doesn't matter what we believe in? It's all different means to the same end. How is that not extremely obvious?

I guess this is why Krishnamurti championed the religion of no religion, not getting attached to any concept or practice etc. and really mining for the creative/new quality of each present moment. I've been reading Shinzen Young's book, and the parallel to meditation is clear. Basically the idea is to hone your awareness and focus so much that you can catch this subtle aspect of the present. Or maybe not. I'm not explaining this well since I obvsly don't speak from personal experience.

But anyway, I feel pretty conflicted atm. I feel like the Tolle/Krishnamurti route suits my temperament. But deep down I don't really believe I can "think" my way to any kind of satisfactory conclusion, and I really want to just sit down and force myself through some kind of gruesome Zen-like thing and see for myself my "unknown unknowns" (as Donald Rumsfeld put it; probably the last name you'd expect to see in a spirituality discussion lol).

I have a worry in the back of my mind that if I went to seek out some high lama he would tell me I'm "unfit material" because I still have excessive pride, it's just covered up or disguised into something else(?). Idk, sometimes I feel that way. Other times I really feel the love and I could cry and kiss the earth and really be humbled towards all my gurus from afar. Maybe this inconsistency is a necessary evil I have to overcome, too. Idk. There's so much that I don't know.


----------



## 8888




----------



## firelight

"Dear Pan and all ye other gods that dwell in this place, grant that I may become fair within, and that such outward things as I have might not war against the spirit within me. May I count him rich who is wise, and as for gold, may I possess so much of it as only a temperate man might bear and carry with him.

Is there anything more we can ask for Phaedrus? The prayer contents me."


----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## 8888




----------



## movingbee

I know that majority of the people are aloof when you say religious...But having a deeper spiritual connection strengthens faith. And faith binds us to love God. Reading the Bible is a good way to start.


----------



## andy1984

> *Tao Te Ching - Lao Tzu - chapter 12
> *
> The five colours blind the eye.
> The five tones deafen the ear.
> The five flavours dull the taste.
> Racing and hunting madden the mind.
> Precious things lead one astray.
> 
> Therefore the sage is guided by what he feels and not by what he sees.
> He lets go of that and chooses this.





> *Tao Te Ching - Lao Tzu - chapter 57
> *
> Rule a nation with justice.
> Wage war with surprise moves.
> Become master of the universe without striving.
> How do I know that this is so?
> Because of this!
> 
> The more laws and restrictions there are,
> The poorer people become.
> The sharper men's weapons,
> The more trouble in the land.
> The more ingenious and clever men are,
> The more strange things happen.
> The more rules and regulations,
> The more thieves and robbers.
> 
> Therefore the sage says:
> I take no action and people are reformed.
> I enjoy peace and people become honest.
> I do nothing and people become rich.
> I have no desires and people return to the good and simple life.


👍


----------



## andy1984




----------



## firelight




----------



## 8888




----------



## andy1984

I need a new god


----------



## shyshisho

Looking into Stoicism.


----------



## andy1984

maybe my old god was good enough. I just need to bring her back.


----------

